# Timing Gear Set GA16DE?



## aycho (Aug 22, 2011)

I was wondering if there was a timing gear set for the GA16 out there.. I searched the forums and I'm a noob to this site so I probably didn't search well enough but I was wondering if anyone has done this modification yet or if they know a place that sells timing gears for the GA16... Thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They make timing sets, but they don't, unfortunately, include the intake sprocket. The intake sprocket is a variable timing gear and, as far as I know, is only available from Nissan; per ALLDATA, it MSRPs for $532.17. I know: "Ouch!" The timing set you can order from any auto parts store. Rockauto.com has them from $123 to $180 and includes the exhaust cam sprocket, main sprocket, crank sprocket, both chains and tensioners, both lower chain guides, tensioner gaskets and front cover seals.


----------



## aycho (Aug 22, 2011)

But the thing is... I'm not really looking much for a timing chain set.. I want to get rid of the chain and belt and just go with a gear set for my crank and cam... 
Cloyes Gear 8-1014 - Cloyes Timing Gear Sets - Overview - SummitRacing.com
Something like that... I don't know if that'll fit the GA16 because I've never even touched the timing chain on my engine but I'm looking for a part just like the link above that's made for the GA16


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

aycho said:


> But the thing is... I'm not really looking much for a timing chain set.. I want to get rid of the chain and belt and just go with a gear set for my crank and cam...
> Cloyes Gear 8-1014 - Cloyes Timing Gear Sets - Overview - SummitRacing.com
> Something like that... I don't know if that'll fit the GA16 because I've never even touched the timing chain on my engine but I'm looking for a part just like the link above that's made for the GA16


This is not an option - the design of the pulley side of the engine is such that no gear-set can be made to work there in place of the chain driven assemblies


----------



## aycho (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh... Didn't see that part in the engine descriptions... So I'm guessing it's either redesigning the engine somehow to allow for gear sets, engine swapping, or sticking with chain? Man I really wanted a gear set in my car... I love the whining noise that it makes...


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

Its not written in the engine description - its a question of distances between rotating members of the valve-train not allowing for the proper ratios to be employed - basically, if your engine was not designed with a gear-set, its gonna cost you way more than a engine to mod it to run on such a set-up


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Besides, you don't have one chain, but two (upper and lower). You also have the variable camshaft timing to contend with, as well. Gear drives have more disadvantages that advantages to the automotive engine. Yeah, you may like that "gear whine" and they are durable, but they also create a lot of harmonic vibration and can have a bad affect on the valvetrain over time. They also tend to create metal shavings, at least a lot more than a typical roller chain setup. Performance gains are minimal, if they exist at all and occur mainly at the redline of an engine. Just stick with the stock timing chain setup; it works.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Put playing cards or pieces of sheet metal in the bell-housing up against the flywheel teeth


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

Video: SoundRacer V8 turns your boring family car into a fire-breather


----------

